# [SOLVED] D-Link DWA-130 not found

## sinisterdomestik

First things first....I haven't actually used Gentoo in probably a good 2-3 years, so let's just talk to me like this is the first time I've ever seen this crazy new OS  :Smile: 

Installed everything just fine the other day, network is working fine when it's wired. Now, I'm trying to get my wireless adapter working so I can move my computer. I have tried Google'ing and searching the forum for 2 days with no luck. The only thing I found on forums relating to my exact problem, was from almost a year ago, so not sure how relevant that is now.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6947976.html is the link that I found here.

running lsusb gives me:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3300 D-Link System DWA-130 802.11n Wireless N Adapter(rev.E) [Realtek RTL8191SU]
```

According to that forum post above, they said something about  *Quote:*   

> The r8712u driver supports this thing. It's in the Staging section of the kernel.

 

So I put that as a module, then added it to it /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="r8192u_usb"
```

I also emerged wicd so I have the wpa_supplicant packages, but system can't find my adapter for the life of me.

Running /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant

```

* Caching service Dependencies   [ok]

* Could not find a wireless interface

* ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

I'm sure I am missing all sorts of good stuff in my /etc/conf.d/net file as well:

```
config_eth0="dhcp"
```

I had this entire posted all written out in my head, with what I need to copy/paste from what files etc, and now that I'm finally writing it out, I have forgotten most(all) the important ones!

Please be gentle in any ridicule that comes from this, remember......it's been many years!

Thank you in advance for any/all help that is offered.

----------

## BillWho

sinisterdomestik,

Did you set the symlink to net.lo and add it to the default runlevel   :Question: 

Did you configure the settings in /etc/conf.d/net   :Question: 

Is there any firmware required for that chip   :Question: 

----------

## sinisterdomestik

 *Quote:*   

> Did you set the symlink to net.lo and add it to the default runlevel

 

I never got the system to actually see/find the adapter, so no symlink made.

 *Quote:*   

> Did you configure the settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 

Also nothing done here, as I wasn't sure how to go about it since it wasn't being found.

 *Quote:*   

> Is there any firmware required for that chip

 

Only thing I have found, so far, online is http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8191SU but those linux drivers didn't install correctly. I was getting an error running install.sh

Please let me know what I am leaving out to help the sitation.

----------

## Gusar

That thread you linked to has *very* detailed instructions about what you should do. If that other person could get wifi running using them, so should you. Just read the posts carefully and do what they ask of you.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

I did read most of it, I just wasn't sure how relevant it still was, being almost a year old. If that's still how it has to be done, that's fine.

/EDIT

That forum link is also for RTL8192SU, and mines RTL8191SU so I wasn't sure if that would have changed anything.

/EDIT 2

I figured this out about a week ago, but forgot to add/edit this post to reflect it. Ran through that forum link in my first post, and somewhere around the 

```
emerge linuxfirmware
```

 was where I got mine working.

----------

